# What the town uses for sidewalks..



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is what the town has for the sidewalks.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Our city has 1 like that, only they use a V plow, And they have a double decker blower and a power roatarty brush.


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

We got 2 of those bad boys for our city. 100k a popp.


----------



## clipper (Jan 21, 2007)

we have 2 in my city. They have both the v plow and the blower. They use the blower for bigger storms.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

IS that a Holder or w/e they're called? Our village has a couple of them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure, they do use one with the V also.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

that looks like a MT trackless, the Holder's engine cover is smaller.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, it's a Trackless MT. Those little machines pack a 110HP Cummins! Our town has 3, one new and two about 4 years old. wesport


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Mysticlandscape;367619 said:


> We got 2 of those bad boys for our city. 100k a popp.


WHAT- $100,000...you can buy a F#@&^NG BACKHOE for that much!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Ya but that with madd attachments I think Also 110hp cummins. Thats what the guy in the DPW yard told me. The things goes like 35 when its traveling.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea the village road department has 2 of them here. And this year they decided not to use them to save money on fuel and labor. So they just sit in the garage.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey guys, check them out. They are really neat and can be used year round. Very simple machines, also.

http://www.tracklessvehicles.com


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

The village of depew has one of them and one v plow machine on tracks. Too bad they hit some concrete thing Wednesday morning with the v and F it up bad  Tore and bent the hell out of the frame. I guess its going to cost $12,000 to fix.


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

My city has 3 or 4 of them for throughout town. A couple of years ago one of the guys at DPW went off the sidewalk and rolled it on it's side. They righted it with a loader and it drove away. They also have a boom mower on the front of it during the summer months to cut back the sides of the roads. They do move some snow.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

i saw my towns driving around today. i always love watching those guys bust thru 4-5-6 ft high snow banks the city plows pile up. they take on everything with ease........... i want one


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

our city has a few of those with sanders on the back of them!! so cool, and nothing can stop them!! we also have a few tracked vehicles with straightblades


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

jimaug87;371888 said:


> i saw my towns driving around today. i always love watching those guys bust thru 4-5-6 ft high snow banks the city plows pile up. they take on everything with ease........... i want one


Where were they when you saw them today? What kind of truck do you drive?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*One of our Town Rigs in Action,Toolcat*

They where out doing post storm,getting ready for the tourist...


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

If my town had one of those tool cats they would have that thing so messed up. I would give it about an hour before they are on the phone with the dealer


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Lol*



nms0219;372695 said:


> If my town had one of those tool cats they would have that thing so messed up. I would give it about an hour before they are on the phone with the dealer


 I hear you.
The town I grew up in had several Bombardier tracked machines(JW's) and they would run those up the snowbanks and over on their heads all the time.Enough so they had to wear helmets.lol
The Bobcat Toolcat also has a blower.No photos yet.The town has I think a Trackless also..


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

The village of Williamsville and Kenmore plow ALL the town walks.
I forgot one of my customers had a sidewalk & pushed snow up on it a few times. Williamsville had no problem blasting through the piles I made.
Back when I lived in Kenmore I couldn't believe how fast they clean the walks with their V, even after the road plows pushed everything up there.
The towns have sidewalk laws requiring you to keep them clear, The towns do it as a "courtesy" when the machines go down your on your own...


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*My old town...*

Another Bone head story.....One of the DPW guys(Old Friend) was running a newer style Bombardier(SW) track machine with a vee across the causeway and was moving right along(approx 40mph) when the nose dove down and the cutting edges of the vee caught between two manhole covers,stopped the machine instantly threw him out the windsheld(Not wearing seat belts) He landed about 15' in front of the machine in the street with a cut up face...Live and learn...


----------

